# Honey, I'd like to replace the sink in the kitchen



## Janderso (Oct 14, 2020)

Seems reasonable.
We bought this home in March of 2019. It's 20 years old.
The plot thickens. She measured and bought the sink and a new faucet.

I am convinced she knew exactly what she was doing. $15,000 for a sink??

The sink has to be fitted by a cabinet guy (not me).
The counter top has to be removed to accommodate the fitting of the farm sink.
We can't replace the counter tops without messing up the back splash.
The counter top has to be stone of course.
The demolition has to be done before the cabinet guy can begin work mounting the sink.
Guess what I'm doing this weekend.
Hopefully this won't take too long. We are the contractor and have to line up three sub contractors.


----------



## tjb (Oct 14, 2020)

Janderso said:


> $15,000 for a sink??


Sounds like a bargain (for somebody).


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 14, 2020)

And when it's all done it will leak into the cabinet underneath.  Mike


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 14, 2020)

You may be right, it could have been an elaborate plan to redue the kitchen.

One recommendation and you probably have already done this, is to line up your three contractors and their schedules before you begin the demo. Would really suck to tear it all out and find out that one isn't available for three months or something.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 14, 2020)

FOMOGO said:


> And when it's all done it will leak into the cabinet underneath.  Mike


I'm not a plumber. I can't get my body under there.
I hire the pros for this kind of thing.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 14, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> You may be right, it could have been an elaborate plan to redue the kitchen.
> 
> One recommendation and you probably have already done this, is to line up your three contractors and their schedules before you begin the demo. Would really suck to tear it all out and find out that one isn't available for three months or something.


Oh they are lined up, they just need to stick to their commitments.
Cabinet guy has confirmed, easy job just give me 24 hour notice.
Stone guy said, have the sink installed early next week and we'll be out mid week.
Plumber said, give us 24 hour notice max.

Fingers crossed. Living without a kitchen is kind of like camping, fun!!


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 14, 2020)

Sounds like a lot of frozen food in the microwave, paper plates and plastic utensils and possibly a lot of eating out.

I should have known you had this all lined out.


----------



## Asm109 (Oct 14, 2020)

Stone guy will be out to measure next week.  THEN he goes back to shop to fabricate, THEN he returns to install.  How long its in his shop depends on how busy he is. 1 week?, 2, 3?  
They always have time to get right out to start the job......................


----------



## Janderso (Oct 14, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> Sounds like a lot of frozen food in the microwave, paper plates and plastic utensils and possibly a lot of eating out.
> 
> I should have known you had this all lined out.


My Camping Weber is on my welding table for my eggs in the morning. The toaster is in the laundry room


----------



## Janderso (Oct 14, 2020)

Asm109 said:


> Stone guy will be out to measure next week.  THEN he goes back to shop to fabricate, THEN he returns to install.  How long its in his shop depends on how busy he is. 1 week?, 2, 3?
> They always have time to get right out to start the job......................


Sounds like you've been there. This is what we expect too


----------



## benmychree (Oct 14, 2020)

Could have bought a lot more tools for 15 grand; I am assuming that your cost overrun for shop replacement may have something to do with the kitchen remodel?


----------



## DavidR8 (Oct 14, 2020)

I read the first post I thought the sink alone was $15K! Thinking that I'm in the wrong business...
Alas I've done two complete kitchen renos and three bathroom renos. 
Kitchens need a definite strategy if one doesn't want to eat out for a week etc.

The first bath I brought in my niece's hubby who is a master plumber. Took him two hours to do what would have taken a day of me messing about. 
We did collaborate on my brother's full bath reno and I got top marks as a plumber's apprentice; sink, toilet and full tub/shower enclosure in and sealed up in five hours. Still not going to give up my day job!
Good luck Jeff! (seriously...I hope it's awesome when complete.)


----------



## MikeInOr (Oct 14, 2020)

I am pretty sure you could get a cleaning person to do the dishes for many years for $15K!


----------



## Janderso (Oct 14, 2020)

benmychree said:


> Could have bought a lot more tools for 15 grand; I am assuming that your cost overrun for shop replacement may have something to do with the kitchen remodel?


Ha Ha Ha Ha, Oh that's a good belly laugh.
Maybe.
I understand the master bathroom is next.
Strange thing happened John, we got an offer on our property in Paradise for full price. We had it pretty high. I don't know what to think of this.


----------



## Larry$ (Oct 14, 2020)

Our house is 20 years old. Wife wants a new kitchen. Present on is a cheap builder's special. Since I've got access to my old business, I'll make the cabinets there. It's a commercial shop, not kitchen. One of the CAD guys offered to do that part. The CNC & the bander operators offered to run the parts. I'll run the dowel & insert machine, case clamp, drawer clamp and do final assembly. Goes pretty quick. Shop will fabricate the solid surface, so the sink will be installed there. But first we've got to get new floors. I ran hickory T&G but will hire it installed & finished. The project is on hold because of other things.


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 14, 2020)

My wife wanted to go down the same road and put a "farm sink" in as well.   I realized it wasn't going to be a drop
in deal and, like you would need cabinet work.  I actually managed to talk her out of it and upgraded to a better drop in sink instead.  Whew!   Sounds like I dodged a bullet.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 14, 2020)

BTDT




This made her very happy last year 

John


----------



## Janderso (Oct 14, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> BTDT
> 
> View attachment 340546
> 
> ...


looks great.
The idea of wiping food bits and stuff from the counter to the sink is the way to go.


----------



## extropic (Oct 14, 2020)

A friend had a complete kitchen re-do. New floor, cabinets, dishwasher, fridge and new sink. She fell in love with a large single bowl stainless sink.
The problem, regarding the beautiful sink, was she couldn't risk any scuff or water spot or (God forbid) scratch. Fear of potential blemish caused her to walk about 20 feet, to a bathroom, to wash her normal daily dishes. If she had to wash something in the sacred urn, a plastic tub was used to protect it. Want a glass of water? Towel the sink dry. The whole circumstance was a giant PITA.

I decided, if I was ever forced into a similar situation, the way to deal with it would be to buy TWO sinks. Install one and actually use it. The backup would be stored safely, ready for installation if the other ever became unserviceable. Kind of like her wearing a CZ while keeping the real ROCK in a safety deposit box. The one in service isn't all that precious when you know you have another on hand.

I hope your new sink is completely "serviceable".

What is the construction/material of the new sink?


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 14, 2020)

I think if my wife asked for a 15k farm sink, I might be inclined to buy her a milk cow and tell her how much more genuine, useful, and prestigious that would be than some old sink.  Mike


----------



## tjb (Oct 14, 2020)

I actually live on a farm.  Let me see; how many sinks do we have: 1 in the kitchen, 3 in the bathrooms, 2 in the basement, 3 in the barn, 1 in the shop.  I count ten sinks in all.  Here's your bargain, Jeff:  For $15k, I'll sell you ALL TEN GENUINE FARM SINKS - and I'll throw in free shipping.

Just send me your address.

 Regards,
Terry


----------



## Janderso (Oct 14, 2020)

extropic said:


> A friend had a complete kitchen re-do. New floor, cabinets, dishwasher, fridge and new sink. She fell in love with a large single bowl stainless sink.
> The problem, regarding the beautiful sink, was she couldn't risk any scuff or water spot or (God forbid) scratch. Fear of potential blemish caused her to walk about 20 feet, to a bathroom, to wash her normal daily dishes. If she had to wash something in the sacred urn, a plastic tub was used to protect it. Want a glass of water? Towel the sink dry. The whole circumstance was a giant PITA.
> 
> I decided, if I was ever forced into a similar situation, the way to deal with it would be to buy TWO sinks. Install one and actually use it. The backup would be stored safely, ready for installation if the other ever became unserviceable. Kind of like her wearing a CZ while keeping the real ROCK in a safety deposit box. The one in service isn't all that precious when you know you have another on hand.
> ...


It looks like ceramic with white porcelain.
Your friend with the nutso wife story. That's just ridiculous


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 14, 2020)

On Memorial Day weekend, 2006, I sealed our kitchen off from the rest of the house and we began demolition.  We essentially removed everything but the roof and floor joists with two 2x4's supporting the outer roof.  In November 2006, I removed the seals on the door to the house and we moved back in.  

At the start of the project, I moved the the kitchen sink and washer/dryer into our basement and the electric stove, microwave, dish washer, and fridge into the dining room.  The dish washer was left unconnected.  Aside from having to carry dishes up and down stairs.

We had a local contractor help with the demolition and rough carpentry and I hired a guy to assist with the base cabinet construction.  We had the 30+ feet of quartz countertops professionally installed.  Through most of 2006, I was a partner in a startup business and not drawing salary.  In Novemvber, we began getting a paycheck so I couldn't commit to full time work on the kitchen.  We hired a cabinet maker to make our custom upper cabinets and island and they were finished in February 2007.  It took another year to get the remaining cabinet work and trim finished and the under cabinet lighting wasn't finished until 2012 (I needed the Tormach CNC, purchased in December, 201, to cut the custom fixtures).  After I retired in 2013. I made the last of the overhead LED bounce lighting, formally completing the project

We ended up with a class kitchen for our effort and inconvenience and if we had to do it all again, we wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## extropic (Oct 14, 2020)

Janderso said:


> It looks like ceramic with white porcelain.
> Your friend with the nutso wife story. That's just ridiculous



Absolutely ridiculous, but absolutely true.
BTW, she wasn't married (anymore) LOL. She was the "friend". It was her house. I wasn't present during the renovation.


----------



## extropic (Oct 14, 2020)

@RJSakowski 

Beautiful kitchen.
The three corner cabinets look like they rotate to open. Is that correct?  Very nice.


----------



## tjb (Oct 14, 2020)

*WAIT A MINUTE!!!!*

 I forgot one.  My bride did essentially the same thing a couple of years ago.  She found a sho-nuff genuine, dyed-in-the-wool old-timey farm sink.  Based on the stamps in the casting, we estimate it's pushing 100 years old.

Here's how the conversation went:

Her:  Hi, Honey.  Wait'll you see what I found at the flea market.  You're gonna love it.
(That's a dead give-away I'm either gonna hate it, or it's going to take a lot of time to make it work.  Or both.)

Me:  Oh, that's nice.  What is it?
Her:  I found the perfect little sink for the greenhouse.
Me:  (Under my breath, uh-oh).  Out loud.  Oh great!  Can't wait to see it.  Where is it?
Her:  Well...it's still at the flea market.  I couldn't get in the car.
Me:  That's okay, we can just hop in the Tacoma and go get it.
Her:  I think you may need the Dodge dually.
Me:  Excuse me?
Her:  And maybe call one of the boys for some help.
Me:  Hmm.  Do I need a forklift?
Her:  I don't 'think' so.  At least the guy who sold it to me said you didn't.

So off we go to the flea market, and come home with a 'sink'.  I think it's more of a battleship.  It took three of us to get it into the shop, and about two weeks to build the cabinet for it.  But it's now resting comfortably in her greenhouse.  So, Jeff, I feel your pain.  If it's any encouragement to you, it turned out okay.

(P.S.:  If you want me to throw this sink in on the deal, I'm afraid the price goes up to $35,000 PLUS shipping.)

Frame is 1/8" wall square tubing:



Cabinet is 1/8" sheet metal.  Sliding doors are 1/4" cast acrylic.  Scroll and medallions are cast iron.  Blue and white powder coating.



You can do it, Jeff!

Regards


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 14, 2020)

Ours was just counters and sink, the cabinets and backsplash were fine. We lived with poorly finished butcher block counters for 8+ years before finally doing what we should have done much earlier.

If you know it needs to happen do it sooner rather than later so you can enjoy it 

John


----------



## Janderso (Oct 14, 2020)

Well shoot RJ,
I hope our project moves along faster than yours.
Kitchen looks great though!!

That greenhouse sink proves they don't make them like that anymore.


----------



## fixit (Oct 14, 2020)

I would kill for that cook top


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 14, 2020)

fixit said:


> I would kill for that cook top



If Jeff's projects go like mine have, it may come available to make room for the new cook top that will go better with the new Farm Sink.


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 14, 2020)

extropic said:


> @RJSakowski
> 
> Beautiful kitchen.
> The three corner cabinets look like they rotate to open. Is that correct?  Very nice.


The upper cabinet doors are actually ellipses.  I had to do tha in order to have equal reveals for the two side walls.  It was a n interesting exercise in SolidWorks.  The doors were made by gluing wedge shaped pieces much like making a barrel.  Because of the elliptical profile, the I kept the wedge angle constant but varied the width of the wedge.  All of the drawings were given to the cabinet maker and he made the cabinets to specification.  

The corner cabinet to the left in the photo has a lazy susan.  The door on it is concave.  The cabinet in the right corner is unique in that it abuts the stove on the right wall so the corner space would be dead space or inaccessible space at best.  To get around this, I designed a "slide/slide/slide" system.  The door is opened and the exposed sleeves are slide out.  Then they are slid to the left, exposing a second set of shelves which can be slid out as well.  It works slick and amazes visitors. I used double sets of  ball bearing full extension slides for the mechanism.  Because the slides could not be disassembled for installation, I actually had to crawl inside to install them.  That may be why my joints are complaining now.





The island is an interesting story.    I originally designed a rather simple rectangular island but the wife said she wanted a kidney shaped top so I designed a dumbell shaped cabinet.  I handed the construction to the cabinet maker which he agreed to make for $7,000.  All of our cabinet facings are solid cherry.  In order to fit the curves, the ones that I made were done using 1/8" strips which were laminated in forms. You have to allow for springback but  it provides a very stable curve.  The cabinet maker decided to build the laminations in place instead.  One of the curves delaminated so he decided to remove those laminations and redo them.  He used a router to remove them and as he was almost finished, the router bit broke and the router went skating on the bottom shelf, plowing a groove.  He took the cabinet up above his barn and ran over it with his Bobcat,.  $7K worth of work.  When he told me that, I said I would have just put Formica on the marred surface and sold it to some else.  I'm glad he didn't as we have a one of a kind.  We were very picky about selection of our cabinet maker and in that moment our discrimination was justified..


----------



## Janderso (Oct 14, 2020)

So talented!!


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 14, 2020)

Sounds like an opportunity to add a deep sink in the shop, you know just in case the kitchen takes longer than expected.


----------



## Dhal22 (Oct 14, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I'm not a plumber. I can't get my body under there.
> I hire the pros for this kind of thing.




I'm a plumber and I can tell you farm house sinks are a pita.  Zero (none, zip, zilch, nada) access to the faucet after the sink is mounted.  DO NOT buy something cheap that wears out in five years.   Soap dispensers,  instant hot spouts, all of it,  no access after sink is in.  Beware.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Oct 15, 2020)

Time out. I am in the middle of harvest,but I would be willing to put a new sink in for just the cost of material  . There is no sink that is worth that.  If you need help witch  I doubt I am more that willing to


----------



## Janderso (Oct 15, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> I'm a plumber and I can tell you farm house sinks are a pita.  Zero (none, zip, zilch, nada) access to the faucet after the sink is mounted.  DO NOT buy something cheap that wears out in five years.   Soap dispensers,  instant hot spouts, all of it,  no access after sink is in.  Beware.


This sink has a soap dispenser built in. What a pita.
I have to remove the sink today. I don’t know how.......yet.
I agree 100%


----------



## Janderso (Oct 15, 2020)

Nutfarmer said:


> Time out. I am in the middle of harvest,but I would be willing to put a new sink in for just the cost of material  . There is no sink that is worth that.  If you need help witch  I doubt I am more that willing to


Steve, best wishes on your harvest. Our sink is part of a kitchen remodel. The budget for new hardware, sink, stone counter tops and back splash is $15k.


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 15, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> I'm a plumber and I can tell you farm house sinks are a pita.  Zero (none, zip, zilch, nada) access to the faucet after the sink is mounted.  DO NOT buy something cheap that wears out in five years.   Soap dispensers,  instant hot spouts, all of it,  no access after sink is in.  Beware.


There's a really simple solution.  Just cut an access opening in the wall behind the sink.

Working on sink plumbing is just slightly below working under the dash of the car in the PITA rating.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 15, 2020)

I forgot how much work this is. Messy too.
Next time some other poor slouch gets to do it While I write a check.

The sing is a Cast iron Kohler. I’m waiting for reinforcements to help lift it out.
My son wants to put it in his Shop.


----------



## DavidR8 (Oct 15, 2020)

Good work Jeff. I agree demo is the worst part


----------



## tjb (Oct 15, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I forgot how much work this is. Messy too.
> Next time some other poor slouch gets to do it While I write a check.
> 
> The sing is a Cast iron Kohler. I’m waiting for reinforcements to help lift it out.
> My son wants to put it in his Shop.


Ouch!


----------



## Janderso (Oct 15, 2020)

The cabinet guy is coming in the morning. My goal today was to be ready for him. It’s almost 2:00, I’m done, kapoot, wore out!
Tomorrow I’ll finish with the demolition. I hope


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 15, 2020)

Nice job Jeff, I can remember when I decided to tackle our kitchen in the house. I was much younger then and it still put me in traction for a couple of days. 
From the pictures looks like you are done but maybe you have a little more that isn't shown.

Time for a cold one of your choice.


----------



## Dhal22 (Oct 16, 2020)

Smack that sink with a sledge hammer.  Just wear long sleeves and a face shield.


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 16, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I forgot how much work this is. Messy too.
> Next time some other poor slouch gets to do it While I write a check.
> 
> The sing is a Cast iron Kohler. I’m waiting for reinforcements to help lift it out.
> My son wants to put it in his Shop.



If your son wants it, maybe he should get it out...  
I removed the same sink when I replaced ours.  Those things ARE heavy.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 16, 2020)

Done with the demo.!!
Tomorrow morning I go to the dump!
Sheet rock is next. The cabinet guy came by this morning to rough in the sink, he’ll be back Monday morning to lay a 5/8 plywood base then the stone guys come into make the template to cut the stone.
No telling how long that will take.
I’m pooooooped.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 16, 2020)

Looking good. Are you going with granite as the back splash as well as the counter?


----------



## Janderso (Oct 16, 2020)

Quartzite stone counters and a really Nice tile backsplash.
The beauty if this project is I just need to finish roughing in the sheet rock and I’m done!”


----------



## DavidR8 (Oct 16, 2020)

Looks all set Jeff, what’s for dinner? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (Oct 17, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Looks all set Jeff, what’s for dinner?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take out and sandwiches for a while


----------



## Janderso (Nov 8, 2020)

Finished!
Never again! From now on I’m paying someone to demo tile.
The project is finished with one exception, the cabinet guy is coming back to trim out under the stone.
We used Taj Mahal Quartzite.
My wife likes it, I like it. It ain’t cheap but it really is beautiful stone.
This all started with the sink, yeah, it’s in too. And a new faucet, and a new 3/4hp garbage disposal.
The master bath is next, gut it, add a walk in shower, ya da ya da.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 8, 2020)

Looks fantastic Jeff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 8, 2020)

Looks nice.

A new sewer line is on my project list. I do most of the repair / remodel work on the house but I'll be paying for that, I don't do sewer work.


----------



## Dhal22 (Nov 8, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Finished!
> Never again! From now on I’m paying someone to demo tile.
> The project is finished with one exception, the cabinet guy is coming back to trim out under the stone.
> We used Taj Mahal Quartzite.
> ...




Are they going to drill for those soap dispensers?  They would look alot better mounted vs freestanding....................


----------



## ACHiPo (Nov 8, 2020)

Jeff,
Great work.  I really like the stone and the finish (can't remember what it's called?).



Janderso said:


> Never again! From now on I’m paying someone to demo tile.


I say that more and more!


----------



## Janderso (Nov 8, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> Are they going to drill for those soap dispensers?  They would look alot better mounted vs freestanding....................


We chose to keep it clean-less holes. There seems to be two schools of thought on the soap dispensers, dishwasher plunger buttons, etc.
Plumbers *just say no,* to the counter top accessories.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Nov 8, 2020)

Jeff, looks fantastic. Looks all brand new and shiny.

I have my own little kitchen project that has been handed to me. Our microwave/convection oven on the boat has gone out on us. Leaves only the stove for now. I have ordered a replacement but will be a good 7 days and will require some modification to the cabinets.  Next and I hope last item is the stove top. That is going to take some real hard looking to find something that will fit into that space.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 8, 2020)

Aaron_W said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> A new sewer line is on my project list. I do most of the repair / remodel work on the house but I'll be paying for that, I don't do sewer work.


Sorry to hear about the sewer line. That sucks.
My wife and I have always done our home improvements.
The last family project with my boys, we painted the outside of our Paradise home.
I’ll never do that again.
Fortunately we are in a position to write checks from here on out if we choose to.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 8, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Sorry to hear about the sewer line. That sucks.
> My wife and I have always done our home improvements.
> The last family project with my boys, we painted the outside of our Paradise home.
> I’ll never do that again.
> Fortunately we are in a position to write checks from here on out if we choose to.



We have been putting it off, but we have to get the line cleaned out 1-2x a year. Finally got a video run down the line earlier this year, good news is it is not in eminent danger of collapse, but there are tons of places where the pipe has shifted and roots get in. We got a quote for $9000, not great but I was afraid it would be more. I could probably get a Hardinge for $9000... then again I do like having poop leave the house.    

Projects where you can see your handiwork afterwards are a lot more fun.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 9, 2020)

Oh man Aaron, that's awful.
I remember every time the family got together for the weekend at my in laws, the sewer line would plug up. Had to call a plumber to snake out the tree roots. Finally after a decade of this they replaced the line.
It's not something to get excited about but like you said, it's good to have the poop leaving the house!!


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 9, 2020)

One of the problems with a built-in kitchen is dealing with replacement appliances.  Appliances have a finite lifetime.  This is seldom considered when remodeling.  We designed our kitchen around a specific line of appliances and should one fail, the chance of finding a replacement that was remotely close to matching the existing appliances is somewhat less than finding a $100 bill on the sidewalk in New York City.  We went the extra mile on our kitchen when my wife ordered replacement pulls from the appliance manufacturer to match those on the appliance suite for our pull out larder units.  They look great but when the refrigerator goes belly up, the difference will be glaring.



Another issue came up when our front load washer failed.  The washer and dryer are stacked and located in a fairly tight fitting alcove.  I purposely left about four inches of head room above and widths are somewhat standardized so that was good.  The problem that arose is that the drier exhaust outlet was offset by sweveral inches.  On the original build, the vent was a straight shot through an outside wall which was great for efficiency.  With only a couple of inches to play, though, I now had to make some custom ductwork to allow for the offset. 

 Fitting the new stack was challenging as well.  I used a pair of woodworking clamps set up for expansion mode and using an opposing door jamb as an anchor and pushed the stack in place for a trial fit.  Then I had to pull the stack back out to make some adjustments , accomplished with a rope around the base of the stack and a come along.  The final installation was done with me outside guiding the ductwork into position and my wife working the clamps to push the stack home.

Our appliances are 17 years old and so far, fingers crossed, still working.  I dread the day when one of them fails.  If they make it another twenty years, I'm good because I will either be in my grave or too old to care.


----------



## Dhal22 (Nov 9, 2020)

Aaron_W said:


> We have been putting it off, but we have to get the line cleaned out 1-2x a year. Finally got a video run down the line earlier this year, good news is it is not in eminent danger of collapse, but there are tons of places where the pipe has shifted and roots get in. We got a quote for $9000, not great but I was afraid it would be more. I could probably get a Hardinge for $9000... then again I do like having poop leave the house.
> 
> Projects where you can see your handiwork afterwards are a lot more fun.




I've seen homeowners gleefully pay insane amounts for visible house purchases (cabinets, drapery, furniture) but pitch a fit when I quote them $9000 for a sewer line replacement.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Nov 10, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> I've seen homeowners gleefully pay insane amounts for visible house purchases (cabinets, drapery, furniture) but pitch a fit when I quote them $9000 for a sewer line replacement.



No one can see it, but it is one of those essentials. But they will pitch a fit even more if everything backs up into the house.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 10, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> I've seen homeowners gleefully pay insane amounts for visible house purchases (cabinets, drapery, furniture) but pitch a fit when I quote them $9000 for a sewer line replacement.



A lot of people don't seem to appreciate labor. I do a lot of my own work on my cars and the house. When I'm paying somebody to do work, it is usually because I lack the skills / tools, don't have the time or simply don't want to do it. I appreciate being able to pay somebody who can / will do it for me.


----------



## Dhal22 (Nov 10, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> No one can see it, but it is one of those essentials. But they will pitch a fit even more if everything backs up into the house.




Therefore I sit back and let them decide.  Or, plenty of work out there, we just move onto the next customer.


----------

